# We're Number 1



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.tsn.ca/nfl/story/?id=346910



> It took a rare Sunday off for the Carolina Panthers to finally win something big this season -- the No. 1 overall draft pick. The Panthers are on the clock for April's draft and potentially in position to take Stanford star quarterback Andrew Luck after wins by Cincinnati and Denver allowed Carolina to clinch the league's worst record.
> The Broncos (4-11) rallied with 14 unanswered points in the fourth quarter to beat Houston 24-23, while the Bengals (4-11) got four touchdown passes from Carson Palmer to beat San Diego 34-20 in the snow for their second straight win.
> That meant with one week left in the season, nobody can match Carolina (2-13) for futility in the NFL this season.


In the NFL Draft at least. Officially time to discuss who to take or whether or not to trade down, assuming there's a season. Most people assume it's Andrew Luck. If he's there and I tend to agree, but I don't rule out Cam Newton. I'd really sort of like to pull off the sort of deal that San Diego did when they ended up getting both Philip Rivers and LaDainian Tomlinson in exchange for MIchael Vick. We need a legitimate QB, but we have a lot more needs than positions where we don't have needs. I'd like to assemble a really dominating Offensive line given that we have the potential to have a dominating run game again if we fix the line.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Diable said:


> http://www.tsn.ca/nfl/story/?id=346910
> 
> 
> 
> In the NFL Draft at least. Officially time to discuss who to take or whether or not to trade down, assuming there's a season. Most people assume it's Andrew Luck. If he's there and I tend to agree, but I don't rule out Cam Newton. I'd really sort of like to pull off the sort of deal that San Diego did when they ended up getting both Philip Rivers and LaDainian Tomlinson in exchange for MIchael Vick. We need a legitimate QB, but we have a lot more needs than positions where we don't have needs. I'd like to assemble a really dominating Offensive line given that we have the potential to have a dominating run game again if we fix the line.


The Panthers have a lot of holes to fill but I think it really will come down to who the new coach is with regard to who the Panthers draft. I would like to see Luck be the guy if he comes out but if the new coach is run oriented like John Fox they might prefer a veteran qb and draft for O-line help. I just hope the Panthers don't fall into the John Fox mindset where you don't draft a qb early because they have to be developed. Ultimately that was the downfall of the Panthers with John Fox. When Delhomme's slipper fell off the Panthers didn't have a QB in waiting ready to contribute.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

LINK

Interview with Richardson shortly before Luck's announcement. This actually has me a little more confident. Richardson acknowledging the NFL's turning into a more offensive league shows we might not be looking at the same team again. This offseason is huge for us, we could stay a bottom feeder for years if it doesn't go well (bust at #1 or hiring the wrong coach) or we could get back to being competitive. It will definitely be more interesting then the last couple years of not doing anything at all. Just glad this terrible season's over with.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope Luck changes his mind. Fixing the offense has got to be our main priority. We need a qb, O line help and receivers. Not sure if the defense is really in good shape, but there's no way any defense can stand up to an offense that played like we did last year. It literally seemed like the only times we didn't go three and out was when Clausen threw the ball to the other team. We'd do wonders for the defense if we could just be bad on offense and convert third downs at least once in awhile


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If we decide to keep this pick Fairly made a very compelling argument tonight. I imagine he's going to cost his next team a game or two with penalties..He's definitely a dirty son of a bitch, but a DT is pretty much a lock to immediately translate to the NFL. It's one of the few positions where you can be relatively sure that what you see in college is what you'll get in the NFL.


----------

